# Every archer must have this fantastic tool



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

I've seen that...neat product.

I was thinking of using this for the same purpose
http://www.airowgun.com/paint.php#item3


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

I had a similar product 20 years or so ago. After about a week of using it, My left shoulder was so sore I couldn't shoot. I attributed it to the forward pull after the arrow is released but never really knew for sure. Never used one again, never had a sore shoulder again. Hope this one is different in function.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Frankly, for personal use it's not as good as simply hanging a bag target from the ceiling and just shooting real arrows. It looks like a good idea at first but it has a lot of drawbacks.

It's heavy as itbeso said. 
You have to disassemble your plunger and rest to mount it.
You can't use a clicker so you'll end up practicing differently from your true form.

It does have its usefulness in some situations, though. When I worked at an archery shop years ago I had one set up on an easily adjustable compound bow, and it was very convenient to do things like let people test release devices and check their draw lengths safely.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

nice but it can't beat blank bailing..


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

Nah, I look forward to my blank bale work at home every day, nothing like it for form perfecting. Only go to the range once in a while to confirm the progress at home.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

The problem with blank baling is that you assume you have a place to actually shoot. If you're married it very well may be impossible to do that inside...I know that it's a no go in my house. Some may say shoot in the back yard but maybe neighbors give you problems, maybe it's not allowed via city ordinance/deed restrictions.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Fury90flier said:


> The problem with blank baling is that you assume you have a place to actually shoot. If you're married it very well may be impossible to do that inside...I know that it's a no go in my house. Some may say shoot in the back yard but maybe neighbors give you problems, maybe it's not allowed via city ordinance/deed restrictions.


garage.


Chris


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

Fury90flier said:


> The problem with blank baling is that you assume you have a place to actually shoot. If you're married it very well may be impossible to do that inside...I know that it's a no go in my house. Some may say shoot in the back yard but maybe neighbors give you problems, maybe it's not allowed via city ordinance/deed restrictions.





chrstphr said:


> garage.
> 
> 
> Chris


Divorce.

Get your priorities straight.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

TER said:


> Divorce.
> 
> Get your priorities straight.


no way, my wife gives me X10 arrows for Christmas 

She's a keeper. 


Chris


----------



## yurmes (Apr 2, 2013)

yeh, there is a little complication to remove arrow rest , for plunger no problem , as well it's easy to install for archers who use spigarelly rest, and now we have 3 weeks off, club is close, so it's good advantage for now, to keep youself in form.
To have shoot at home ,you wife must be archer too, lol


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

chrstphr said:


> no way, my wife gives me X10 arrows for Christmas
> 
> She's a keeper.
> 
> ...


HaHa, garage is fine, but if you don't have a garage then there will be shooting in the house. Priorities.


----------



## Poutine (Aug 2, 2012)

The one tool that really matters is the one with a bottle opener on it.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

Bag target hung in the garage or basement is my preference too.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

It is one of my criteria when deciding where to rent that I be able to get at least ten yards someplace safe.


----------



## yurmes (Apr 2, 2013)

If you at least 6.1" , garage celling will be to short for you


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Depends on your garage ceiling I suppose, mine is plent tall, I am 6'3". I can even shoot in the basement if I dont raise my bow too far above shoulder height.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Not buying the arguments.  If you have the room to shoot your bow with the device, you can shoot your bow with a real arrow and a bag target.


----------



## yurmes (Apr 2, 2013)

Stash said:


> Not buying the arguments.  If you have the room to shoot your bow with the device, you can shoot your bow with a real arrow and a bag target.


In my case this is the single solution during winter time,

any way I like it, just need to find out how to attach to bow without removing arrow rest


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

yurmes said:


> In my case this is the single solution during winter time,
> 
> any way I like it, just need to find out how to attach to bow without removing arrow rest


I'd just dedicate another riser to the device.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

For me the lack of a clicker and change in balance kills the idea. I'd rather blank bale or use the form master.

Grant


----------



## yurmes (Apr 2, 2013)

grantmac said:


> For me the lack of a clicker and change in balance kills the idea. I'd rather blank bale or use the form master.
> 
> Grant


I believe if you ever try this ,you will change your opinion


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

TER said:


> Divorce.
> 
> Get your priorities straight.


Or, grow a pair...


----------



## x1440 (Jan 5, 2003)

One problem with the Safedraw is that the nicking point is about 1/8"-1/4" away from the string. I was worried that it would twist my limbs if I kept using it. I contacted Vibracheck and they said being off center would not twist the limbs but I didn't feel comfortable using them on my $650+ limbs.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

chrstphr said:


> garage.
> 
> Chris


still part of the house


Divorce...grow a pair...typical of AT.


----------



## yurmes (Apr 2, 2013)

x1440 said:


> One problem with the Safedraw is that the nicking point is about 1/8"-1/4" away from the string. I was worried that it would twist my limbs if I kept using it. I contacted Vibracheck and they said being off center would not twist the limbs but I didn't feel comfortable using them on my $650+ limbs.


good point, I had the same issue first day when attached holder to the second hole , but then I removed arrow rest and attached to hole close to me, since that it's stays on center .


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

I am in full agreement that this device is not the preferred way for an Olympic recurve shooter to practice. A bag target at 5 feet is much better. You can work through your shot cycle and employ the clicker. It is an interesting gadget, but not an effective tool.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

i agree, if you can shoot with that thing on, better to shoot with clicker and shot feel as it will be into a bag.


Chris


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

The problem I see with that device is you don't have the complete cycle, the feel from loading the arrow and setup through letting the arrow off, you don't get any feedback. You could practice with it for months and when you get on the line in real time, discover many things are different in actually shooting. I suppose you could really fudge the release and it won't be apparent with the device. May be good for working on increasing your draw weight though.


----------



## StudentOfTheBow (Jun 17, 2014)

chrstphr said:


> no way, my wife gives me X10 arrows for Christmas
> 
> She's a keeper.
> 
> ...


Yeah, she is!!


----------



## StudentOfTheBow (Jun 17, 2014)

I see a lot of problems with this device. In addition to all the issues already mentioned, it also looks like it would be very hard on your bowstring. The device is attached to the string, but does not leave the string like a real arrow does. So, in the space of a split second, your bowstring has to accelerate this thing to it's full speed, then decelerate it to a dead stop ... all so quickly you can't actually see it happen.

I'm not expert on bowstrings, but it doesn't seem like it would be good for the string.

I have to agree that shooting into a bag at point blank range would be better practice than this.


----------



## tidriver (Dec 25, 2013)

I can see a shop using this, people could draw different bows to see how each bow feels without worrying about a dry fire.
Though the balance and weight of the bows would be off. I still like the idea of comparing the draws on a bunch of different bows.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Fury90flier said:


> still part of the house
> 
> 
> Divorce...grow a pair...typical of AT.


Disable an entire rig and condition oneself to collapse instead of just doing the obvious and simple thing... typical of AT.


----------



## escorza88 (Oct 14, 2012)

Fury90flier said:


> The problem with blank baling is that you assume you have a place to actually shoot. If you're married it very well may be impossible to do that inside...I know that it's a no go in my house. Some may say shoot in the back yard but maybe neighbors give you problems, maybe it's not allowed via city ordinance/deed restrictions.


I know! I can't practice in my basement, my wife thinks is not safe, I wanted to try at my backyard but that's illegal so I have no way to practice, just have to wait until spring arrives, winters are long and cold here in Minnesota, so... It's going to be while


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Might I suggest a Rigid Formaster for those with skittish spouses? You can set it up so the arrow has almost no velocity coming out of the bow. This training tool has decades of proven benefits and results. IMO a much better practice solution than what the OP has suggested.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

I agee with you all better off with out it .


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

escorza88 said:


> I know! I can't practice in my basement, my wife thinks is not safe,


perhaps she thinks you will be shooting the entire length of the basement. If you show her you are shooting about the length of your stab, she will probably let you shoot in the basement. My wife is probably the most skittish woman on the planet when it comes to things inside the house causing damage, but she has no problem with me or my 5 year old son shooting since we shoot so close. 


Chris


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

midwayarcherywi said:


> Might I suggest a Rigid Formaster for those with skittish spouses? You can set it up so the arrow has almost no velocity coming out of the bow. This training tool has decades of proven benefits and results. IMO a much better practice solution than what the OP has suggested.


Great suggestion. I have one student who shoots her bow in her living room with her rigid formaster. She threw a towel over the sofa and shot arrows into the family sofa, and they landed harmlessly on the cushions.

Where there's a will, there's a way.

And some of you guys are making me very happy about my choice of spouse right now.  LOL.

Of course, while at my house for dinner one evening while we were dating, I shot a rabbit in my back yard while she was watching. I figured she was a keeper when her reaction was "nice shot!"  ha, ha.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

limbwalker said:


> Great suggestion. I have one student who shoots her bow in her living room with her rigid formaster. She threw a towel over the sofa and shot arrows into the family sofa, and they landed harmlessly on the cushions.
> 
> Where there's a will, there's a way.
> 
> ...


That's hilarious (and awesome)!!


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

limbwalker said:


> Disable an entire rig and condition oneself to collapse instead of just doing the obvious and simple thing... typical of AT.


John, now how is this at all helpful? Less I misunderstand you and you're talking about something like "obvious and simple thing" being to put lights up outside...then everyone is happy.



limbwalker said:


> Great suggestion. *I have one student who shoots her bow in her living room with her rigid formaster. She threw a towel over the sofa and shot arrows into the family sofa, and they landed harmlessly on the cushions.
> 
> Where there's a will, there's a way.*
> 
> ...


This is more of what I expect....great suggestion.

I know what you mean about a keeper. I knew I had the same when our first date was at the gun range and she proceeded to shoot sub MOA groups at 200 (a few 3shots were 3/4")


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I'm confused. She will shoot sub MOA groups at 200, but won't let you shoot blank bale in the house? Tell her you'll only shoot in the part of the house your paycheck covers.  Or, file this under the "what she doesn't know won't hurt her" category IMO. Surely she's out of the house for a few hours/week? 

Besides, if she filed for divorce over you shooting in the house, she wasn't a keeper in the first place.  ha, ha.

But if you insist on being meek, see if she will allow you to give the rigid formaster a try. At least that way you don't have to disable an entire bow, and you get to use your clicker.


----------



## yurmes (Apr 2, 2013)

it's funny, but I now realize that 99.9% of the archers even knew that SAFEDRAW even exist .I believe every club must have it ,yes there is some problem with attachment, but I guess technical person can fund easy solution.I am just exited how useful this tool , like to share with others


----------



## escorza88 (Oct 14, 2012)

chrstphr said:


> perhaps she thinks you will be shooting the entire length of the basement. If you show her you are shooting about the length of your stab, she will probably let you shoot in the basement. My wife is probably the most skittish woman on the planet when it comes to things inside the house causing damage, but she has no problem with me or my 5 year old son shooting since we shoot so close.
> 
> 
> 
> Chris


That's a great idea! Thanks


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

[

Of course, while at my house for dinner one evening while we were dating, I shot a rabbit in my back yard while she was watching. I figured she was a keeper when her reaction was "nice shot!"  ha, ha.[/QUOTE]

Hi you cook the rabbit for tea for her?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Not sure I understand your question, but yes, we did discuss how we were going to cook it soon after. Little did I know at the time that her grandfather raised rabbits for years, and occasionally served them for dinner.

When I was starving my way through college, I routinely ate game that I took with my bow. Sometimes from my yard.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

limbwalker said:


> I'm confused. She will shoot sub MOA groups at 200, but won't let you shoot blank bale in the house? Tell her you'll only shoot in the part of the house your paycheck covers.  Or, file this under the "what she doesn't know won't hurt her" category IMO. Surely she's out of the house for a few hours/week?
> 
> Besides, if she filed for divorce over you shooting in the house, she wasn't a keeper in the first place.  ha, ha.
> *
> But if you insist on being meek*, see if she will allow you to give the rigid formaster a try. At least that way you don't have to disable an entire bow, and you get to use your clicker.


These comments are reserved for the A&E forum and not here. You of all people should understand these comments aren't allowed here....come on John, I expect much better from you.

I can't believe you of all people are all for having kids shoot in a bow in their parents house...not exactly a positive image for our industry. You do realize there are kids that follow your postings don't you.

How about bringing back that positive safety image we expect from you.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> You of all people should understand these comments aren't allowed here


Actually, I was being polite. 



> I can't believe you of all people are all for having kids shoot in a bow in their parents house...not exactly a positive image for our industry. You do realize there are kids that follow your postings don't you.
> 
> How about bringing back that positive safety image *we expect* from you.


How 'bout driving 40 min. and meeting me, then you won't be so surprised.

I'm all for having kids shoot in their parent's house. I'd rather see a kid shooting a bow in their parent's house than spending all their time on their phones, texting or playing video games, or worse. 
Come to think of it, _*several of my own personal students shoot INSIDE their house*_. One of those students has made two consecutive Jr. US Archery Teams, and a World Indoor team. So, would you have me ask that archer to stop?

Fact is, I'd dedicate a room in my house for targets if one of my kids asked me to, and I'd rearrange furniture in the house and build a wall if that's what was required to give them an opportunity to train.

You clearly don't understand the priority that archery has in my house. 

Let me clue you in... when we were looking at houses in this area, my wife would talk to the realtor while I paced off the property and looked for safe directions to shoot. After a few houses, one realtor asked my wife "what is he doing?" and she told her "he's seeing if he has enough room to shoot his bow." LOL. You should have seen the reaction that realtor had. It was priceless. 

I buy houses/property based on opportunities to shoot archery. Twice I've bought the lot next to the one our house was built on, just so I would have room to shoot.

Sorry if that's not a priority you understand, and forgive me if I think it's absurd that someone who is paying for their home has no say in how it's used.

John


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi LW it was more of a joke I guess Aussie humor


----------



## JimB1 (Feb 18, 2013)

escorza88 said:


> I know! I can't practice in my basement, my wife thinks is not safe, I wanted to try at my backyard but that's illegal so I have no way to practice, just have to wait until spring arrives, winters are long and cold here in Minnesota, so... It's going to be while


I have a more practical reason, my ceilings are too low for me to practice in my basement or garage. Same problem as you though as far as the backyard, local ordinance against shooting in residential areas (NJ you can't even have slingshots By state law, go figure) Fortunately there is an outdoor public archery range 15 minutes from my house and it's only $35 a year. Practice in the winter is still tough though...
-Jim


----------



## PaulME (Jun 11, 2014)

Low ceilings in lots of basements make it a problem if your close to 6' tall. 
This discussion did get me to realize I have space for almost a full 18m indoor range , I built a 24x36 shop/garage/barn second floor can have a range in it. So now I should build a real backstop - stall matts, having carpet, etc. If whenever I finish the second floor space I can look at getting the commercial netting materialas it can be pulled out of the way easily.
Paul


----------



## Mulcade (Aug 31, 2007)

PaulME said:


> Low ceilings in lots of basements make it a problem if your close to 6' tall.


Hell, I'm 6'2" and I barely have enough room to shoot with my formaster in the living room. The upside is that I don't ever have to worry about developing a sky draw!

As far as actually shooting in the house, I'm of the opinion that if everyone who lives there is not comfortable with shooting from a safety stand point, it's a no go. Also, you have to be prepared for and accept there will be a miss at some point. Plan for the worst, hope for the best.


----------



## PaulME (Jun 11, 2014)

My morning brain damage - can do a ~10m range indoor - doh
Paul


----------



## JimB1 (Feb 18, 2013)

Mulcade said:


> Hell, I'm 6'2" and I barely have enough room to shoot with my formaster in the living room. The upside is that I don't ever have to worry about developing a sky draw!
> 
> As far as actually shooting in the house, I'm of the opinion that if everyone who lives there is not comfortable with shooting from a safety stand point, it's a no go. Also, you have to be prepared for and accept there will be a miss at some point. Plan for the worst, hope for the best.


I'm right there with you at 6'3" there are a few indoor ranges around I can't use with my 70" recurve because the ceilings are too low...
-Jim


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

JimB1 said:


> I'm right there with you at 6'3" there are a few indoor ranges around I can't use with my 70" recurve because the ceilings are too low...
> -Jim


Time to get the sheetrock knife out.


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

Mulcade said:


> Also, you have to be prepared for and accept there will be a miss at some point.


Yep.....but don't ask me how I know. :wink: - John


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Sounds like there are at least 3 must-have items for the at-home archer...

1) Sheetrock knife for the ceiling, 

2) 1/2" plywood backstop for the misses, and...

3) ductape for the wife if she complains.  LOL.


----------



## Mulcade (Aug 31, 2007)

JimB1 said:


> I'm right there with you at 6'3" there are a few indoor ranges around I can't use with my 70" recurve because the ceilings are too low...
> -Jim


There's really no excuse for a range to not be able to accommodate a taller archer. A pox upon them!  Still, there is a range here in town where I can only shoot on the left two-thirds of the range as the ceiling slopes left to right. No, John, the sheetrock knife won't work as there isn't any sheetrock up there. Only the metal roof and the insulation below it held up with chicken wire.



limbwalker said:


> 3) ductape for the wife if she complains.  LOL.


Ok, John's had enough break from coaching. He's trying to get people in trouble! Haha


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

We've been using these for years! 

The big bene is that you get to shoot your own bow weight without shooting an arrow! 

Yeah, great tool. We have, at our JOAD a RH recurve, LH recurve, RH genesis bow, all with these on them! Air piston action! Awesome form tool!

I can't remember what we paid for them, I want to say between $85 - $120 USD



yurmes said:


> http://youtu.be/28tvRkYk0HQ
> 
> dont understand why not many archers knows about it ??
> it's very useful


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

Here's an idea:

If they have ceiling tiles, have them remove the ceiling tiles on the shooting line!!! It worked for us when we had a tall drink of water shooting in our range! 





JimB1 said:


> I'm right there with you at 6'3" there are a few indoor ranges around I can't use with my 70" recurve because the ceilings are too low...
> -Jim


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

limbwalker said:


> Sounds like there are at least 3 must-have items for the at-home archer...
> 
> 1) Sheetrock knife for the ceiling,
> 
> ...


LOL wheres the like button


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

JimB1 said:


> I'm right there with you at 6'3" there are a few indoor ranges around I can't use with my 70" recurve because the ceilings are too low...
> -Jim





Mulcade said:


> Hell, I'm 6'2" and I barely have enough room to shoot with my formaster in the living room. .



shoot while sitting in a chair. 


Chris


----------



## Mulcade (Aug 31, 2007)

chrstphr said:


> shoot while sitting in a chair.
> 
> 
> Chris


If I were working on a very specific part of my form that didn't include my stance, then that would be a viable option. Not really realistic for when you are wanting to building strength and endurance or doing the mental exercise of being on the line. A large part of both of those is working the entire form. Leaving out the stance when working strength and endurance leaves your stance weaker than the rest of your shot. Which means on arrow 120 on day 2, all you can think about is how much your feet hurt how tired you are of walking the 70 meters again. It's even more important to the mental exercises. You want to simulate the situation of that critical shootoff as closely as you possibly can. I'm pretty sure the judges aren't going to let you bring over a chair to shoot from. :wink:

EDIT: That being said, shooting from a chair is certainly better than not shooting at all!


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

I think Chris had an excellent suggestion, if you truly want to shoot you will do what you can, and not make excuses why you cant. Like limbwalker I look at houses with an eye to where I could shoot. My wife actually suggested excavating a "shooting well" to stand in the basement if it isnt tall enough, because she doesnt like seeing me freeze in the garage. Back to the seated position though... Lots of sports isolate portions of their process. Frankly I think that a stool could be outstanding especially for NTS, no way you can collapse your knees or rotate your hips if you are on a stool, and you would really be able to isolate core rotation. Now, I am not saying it replaces shooting with full form, but as Mulcade added in his "edit" it beats the hell out of not shooting and would help for arrow volume and working on the rest of ones form.

Cheers


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> My wife actually suggested excavating a "shooting well" to stand in the basement if it isnt tall enough, because she doesnt like seeing me freeze in the garage.


I think the key here is - marry the right girl and you don't need item #3 on my list.  LOL.

Bob, you sure that hole is a shooting well and not a grave? ha, ha.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

limbwalker said:


> I think the key here is - marry the right girl and you don't need item #3 on my list.  LOL.
> 
> Bob, you sure that hole is a shooting well and not a grave? ha, ha.


Dual purpose if I keep buying gear without selling some... 
Cheers


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

bobnikon said:


> Dual purpose if I keep buying gear without selling some...
> Cheers


She can bury you and the equipment at the same time. Smart lady.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Nah, she is real smart, she will sell the equipment after she buries me. And not for what I _TOLD_ her I paid for it either :wink:


----------



## MJAnderson68 (Nov 15, 2013)

limbwalker said:


> She can bury you and the equipment at the same time. Smart lady.


because if you disappeared without your equipment it would raise suspicions...


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Mulcade said:


> If I were working on a very specific part of my form that didn't include my stance, then that would be a viable option. Not really realistic for when you are wanting to building strength and endurance or doing the mental exercise of being on the line. A large part of both of those is working the entire form. Leaving out the stance when working strength and endurance leaves your stance weaker than the rest of your shot. Which means on arrow 120 on day 2, all you can think about is how much your feet hurt how tired you are of walking the 70 meters again. It's even more important to the mental exercises. You want to simulate the situation of that critical shootoff as closely as you possibly can. I'm pretty sure the judges aren't going to let you bring over a chair to shoot from. :wink:
> 
> EDIT: That being said, shooting from a chair is certainly better than not shooting at all!


nothing builds a stronger core than shooting in a chair. You dont have your legs to help with the form. And there are a number of para olympians who shoot in a chair.

and yes, if you really want to shoot, you will find a way. The only difference between the world champions and the average archer, is the world champions found solutions to their obstacles. They dont let a problem stand in their way.

Chris


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> The only difference between the world champions and the average archer, is the world champions found solutions to their obstacles.


Quote of the day right there. 

Having said that, as a competitive archer turned coach, I've had to learn to accept the fact that not everyone's goal is to become a world champion. 

John


----------



## Black46 (Oct 16, 2013)

bobnikon said:


> My wife actually suggested excavating a "shooting well" to stand in the basement if it isnt tall enough, because she doesnt like seeing me freeze in the garage.


It's funny that you posted this today. I drilled an exploratory hole in my basement floor this afternoon to see what it will take to remove the concrete. Good news, it's not very thick so I think I can just drill a bunch of holes and bust it out. As it is now, I have to use a 66" bow and stand between the floor joists above. I still hit a joist if I roll the bow forward much on follow through.

Paul


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

limbwalker said:


> Quote of the day right there.
> 
> Having said that, as a competitive archer turned coach, I've had to learn to accept the fact that not everyone's goal is to become a world champion.
> 
> John


now that there^^^is just crazy talk  

wayne


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Black46 said:


> It's funny that you posted this today. I drilled an exploratory hole in my basement floor this afternoon to see what it will take to remove the concrete. Good news, it's not very thick so I think I can just drill a bunch of holes and bust it out. As it is now, I have to use a 66" bow and stand between the floor joists above. I still hit a joist if I roll the bow forward much on follow through.
> 
> Paul


now that is what i am talking about!


----------



## FlyingWatchmake (Apr 15, 2012)

Here's our solution, about 4-5 metres, people over 5'8 or bows over 70" need not apply ;-) also comes with Velcro strips on the walls and ceiling to get alignment/release videos, and simulated interruptions by the cats wanting to see what's going on near their litter tray...

Tom


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

FlyingWatchmake said:


> Here's our solution, about 4-5 metres, people over 5'8 or bows over 70" need not apply ;-) also comes with Velcro strips on the walls and ceiling to get alignment/release videos, and simulated interruptions by the cats wanting to see what's going on near their litter tray...
> 
> Tom


Better watch out Tom. The "you shouldn't shoot in your house" police are coming for you. ha, ha.

Nice setup by the way!

John


----------



## FlyingWatchmake (Apr 15, 2012)

limbwalker said:


> Better watch out Tom. The "you shouldn't shoot in your house" police are coming for you. ha, ha.
> 
> Nice setup by the way!
> 
> John



Thanks, the target just got upgraded to an Eleven, after I shot the stuffing (literally) out of a bag target.. 

;-) 

Given there's just the 2 of us, and cats... Anyone who's not meant to be there is in the wrong place.. 

Tom


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Stash said:


> Frankly, for personal use it's not as good as simply hanging a bag target from the ceiling and just shooting real arrows. It looks like a good idea at first but it has a lot of drawbacks.
> 
> It's heavy as itbeso said.
> You have to disassemble your plunger and rest to mount it.
> ...


Hello
X2 [ Later


----------

